# Suche guten freien XML Schema (XSD) Editor



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2012)

Wie der Title schon sagt suche ich einen guten XML Schema file editor. 
Verwendet ihr einen den ihr mir empfehlen würdet? 
Falls es keinen guten freien gibt postet auch gerne die kommerziellen.


----------



## truesoul (3. Jan 2012)

Google sagt: 

XML-Editoren in der Übersicht (Kostenpflichtig)

XML-Software (Demo/Kostenlos/Kostenpflichtig)


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2012)

Ich hab nach einer Empfehlung gefragt, nicht nach einer Liste aller verfügbaren. Ich bin Googles durchaus mächtig. Google sagt mir aber nicht welchen Editor für Schema files ihr gut findet oder nicht ... 

Die Frage bestehtz weiterhin: Könnt ihr einen speziellen aus Erfahrung heraus empfehlen? Möchte nicht erst 5 Stück antesten.


----------



## truesoul (3. Jan 2012)

Und worin ist der Unterschied zu denn Meinungen auf Heise.de z.B ? 
Ob ich oder ein anderer die Meinung über (Oxygen, Open XML Editor usw) abgibt oder du dir die Meinungen/Bewertungen von heise.de durchliest ?!?!? :autsch:

Den Sinn für dieses Thema will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf ???:L


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2012)

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen einer Empfehlung und einer Meinung nicht?!

Werd mich wohl doch durchtesten müssen ... *sarkastisch freu*


----------



## nillehammer (3. Jan 2012)

Ich nehm Eclipse. Das habe ich sowieso beim Entwickeln immer offen. Die meiste Zeit hangel ich mich durch den Quelltext und da reicht mir Syntax-Hilightning, Formatierung und Completion. Syntaxfehler zeigt der auch an. Die Baumansicht im Outline oder die Grafische Darstellung sind auch ganz nett, obwohl ich die nie wirklich nutze.


----------



## truesoul (3. Jan 2012)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen einer Empfehlung und einer Meinung nicht?!
> 
> Werd mich wohl doch durchtesten müssen ... *sarkastisch freu*



:lol:


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jan 2012)

nillehammer hat gesagt.:


> Ich nehm Eclipse. Das habe ich sowieso beim Entwickeln immer offen. Die meiste Zeit hangel ich mich durch den Quelltext und da reicht mir Syntax-Hilightning, Formatierung und Completion. Syntaxfehler zeigt der auch an. Die Baumansicht im Outline oder die Grafische Darstellung sind auch ganz nett, obwohl ich die nie wirklich nutze.



Zum kurz editieren reicht er aus, jedoch muss ich ein größeres Schema Konstrukt schreiben. Dafür war er mir zu unkomfortabel. Danke trotzdem


----------

